# You Know You're Old When...............



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

You start seeing your daughter's best friend from high school in sexy adds. This is a tame one. I shouldn't have googled her.

http://runwayrevolution.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Myla-Elle-Italia-May-2010-01-w.jpg


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 17, 2014)

I get headaches from squinting at the tickets in the window....


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

Thermal? Go old school and keep the ribbons fresh. (Been there)


----------



## The Edge (Feb 17, 2014)

Here I thought it was planning out bathroom breaks when taking road trips...


----------



## zoze (Feb 17, 2014)

.. or beeing offered a seat in a crowded bus.
Out of pure politeness.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 17, 2014)

if anybody else is also getting old, please don't mind sharing similar pictures of your findings


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2014)

Ha -- you know you are old when it takes you 3-1/2 years to find those pics. Sorry you feel bad about it; we can take over the Googling from here...


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

um, ah, my eyes! my eyes!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Seriously. It's disturbing.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 17, 2014)

Yup, you are older today than yesterday. :scared4: In the first pic she talks about there not being one ideal of beauty and on the google page there is one with her in a Smiths shirt. She seems cool. And she has a WI look for sure. It doesn't get better than wholesome dairy belt good looks.


----------



## 29palms (Feb 17, 2014)

You know you're old when you wish you were young enough to hit on her without feeling like a lech.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in love....


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 17, 2014)

Does my ogling make me a dirty old man? vg:


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

I think she's 5'11"


----------



## JDA_NC (Feb 17, 2014)

She is close to perfect.... I would be kicking myself for not making a move when she was young & vulnerable

... wait...


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL!!

No comment.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2014)

My ex mentioned she saw her in a Soma commercial today, so I was curious.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2014)

I can only imagine what your next painting will look like... Twin peaks with a tumultuous/ conflicted sky?


----------



## Lexington Jim (Feb 17, 2014)

... When you are older than Madona...


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 17, 2014)

How about when you watch a movie like Reds or Last Vegas and you can relate to what the characters are going through..


----------



## tkern (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not too old for her.


----------



## Eric (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow. New meaning to voluptuous! Hot hot hot.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 18, 2014)

yep, seen that Soma commercial a lot. Nice!


----------



## Seth (Feb 18, 2014)

You don't know old yet, and I am sure - relative to someone else - I don't either. I am guessing I am about (at least) 10 years out from saltmando. Your'e old when your children start looking old, you would rather put an edge on a knife than look at your daughter's friends, or cuddling mostly involves your dog. (About a toss up at this point.)


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 18, 2014)

Your doctors are older than you.
You remember watching Captain Video.
You go to the bathroom at least twice during the night.
You rather have Ensure than a chocolate milk shake.
You watch more hours of television than you sleep.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief, what a babe!


----------



## greasedbullet (Feb 18, 2014)

Edit: I apologize for that. A little too excited.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 19, 2014)

"Married with children" is saved on your hard drive as "documentaries".


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 19, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> "Married with children" is saved on your hard drive as "documentaries".


What's a hard drive? (remember I'm old)


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 19, 2014)

you leave your mobile phone at home and it doesn't bother you one bit!


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 19, 2014)

They play nirvana on e classic rock station right after pink Floyd....


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 19, 2014)

Quisp or Quake?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 19, 2014)

she's a Ford model? wow. stunning.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> What's a hard drive? (remember I'm old)



sorry - should have said Betamax VCR.:lol2:


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh gosh...you have to set reminders on your phone because you forget everything. Something either hurts, cracks, grinds or pops when you get up from a rested position. You have a child in college and you're sitting at home trying to remember the words to "the wheels on the bus" for the two you have in diapers. All nighters are no longer "fun". Your childhood best friend becomes a grandma! 

I'm not even 40 yet and I'm feeling like oldie :scared4:


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 20, 2014)

When you have a hard time deciding rather to watch TV or have sex.


----------



## 29palms (Feb 20, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> When you have a hard time deciding rather to watch TV or have sex.



It depends on what's on.
 
Sid Caesar is quoted as saying: "they say the legs are the first to go . . . it's the word for legs"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2014)

You are old when people know you are retired.So 
Babysit little ones
Help take care of senior in her 90's
Do relatives yardwork
Fix things
Restore old carbons & make a few knife handles
Swimming & walking main exercise
Teach at culinary school
Help a little wt. food prep. when needed for friend
Tape winter Olympics & Turner classic movies 
Hang out on my favorite forum
Thats why say I'm only semi- retired
Sea Hunt,Rifleman, Howdy Doody,Annette my favorite mouse


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2014)

This made me think of this story from The Onion.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/local-company-introduces-new-take-your-daughters-f,35176/

The other day I said to my wife that I know I am getting old when that awesome stretch in the morning when I am getting up that feels so damn good is more of an event to pull a muscle start the day off right. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2014)

Favorite mouse? Topo Jijo (Spelling?)


----------

